# Travancore Coconut Fish Curry [From Kerala, South India]



## yallneedJ (Jul 16, 2017)

*INGREDIENTS*

500g King Fish (or any firm fish)
1 ½ tablespoon of coconut oil
¼ mustard seed
6 Shallots (sliced)
14 curry leaves
½ cup of desiccated coconut
1 ½ tablespoon of ginger garlic paste
2 teaspoons of turmeric powder
3 green chillies
2 pieces of Garcinia Cambogia (kudam puli)

That’s it... Serve it with basmati rice.

For the recipe with step by step photos - http://www.misstgeorge.com/2017/07/travancore-coconut-fish-curry.html


----------

